# What Will Your Thanksgiving Day Service Look Like?



## N. Eshelman (Nov 12, 2010)

Many of us will be having a Thanksgiving Day service in a couple of weeks (less than). What will your service look like? What will you preach on? 

BTW, Here's the Westminster Directory (1645) on Days of Thanksgiving. (Check out the third to last paragraph... there's nothing new under the sun): 



> *Concerning the Observation of Days of Publick Thanksgiving.
> *
> WHEN any such day is to be kept, let notice be given of it, and of the occasion thereof, some convenient time before, that the people may the better prepare themselves thereunto.
> 
> ...


----------



## Herald (Nov 12, 2010)

Our service will be indistinguishable from any other Lord's Day service except, perhaps, for a pastoral prayer offering thanksgiving to God (which, come to think of it, we do each Lord's Day).


----------



## Andres (Nov 12, 2010)

my pastor will continue his series in Romans. Much like Bill said above, nothing will be any different than any other Lord's Day service.

EDIT: my fault, I didn't realize he was talking about a Thursday service. We will not have one.


----------



## dannyhyde (Nov 12, 2010)

Nate,

Here's last year's liturgy:

Service of Thanksgiving
CALL TO WORSHIP

EXHORTATION TO PRAYER
Dearly beloved, we have gathered together on this day of thanksgiving. Although our civil government has set aside this day as a National Thanksgiving Day, the roots of services of prayer and thanksgiving are as old as the Reformation itself. Our Reformed, Protestant forefathers set aside days of celebration, thanksgiving, prayer, and reflection upon the goodness of God to us. As the Westminster Confession of Faith says, “…thanksgivings upon special occasions… are, in their several times and seasons, to be used in an holy and religious manner.” (21.5). This morning we follow that venerable tradition in order “to render thanks for the great benefits that we have received at [the Lord’s hands], to set forth his most worthy praise, to hear his most holy Word, and to ask those things which are requisite and necessary, as well for the body as the soul. Wherefore I pray and beseech you, as many as are here present, to accompany me with a pure heart, and humble voice, unto the throne of heavenly grace” (Book of Common Prayer, 1552):

*PRAYER FOR THE NATIONAL THANKSGIVING DAY—Proposed Psalter Hymnal
Our Sovereign God, who created all things for your pleasure and who gives to all life, breath, and every good thing, we praise you for our creation, preservation, and all the blessings of this life. For rain and sunshine, in abundance and in lack, we acknowledge that our times are in your hands. You supply all of your creatures with your good gifts: the just and the unjust alike. Nevertheless, we especially give you praise for the surpassing greatness of your saving grace that you have shown to us in Christ Jesus our Savior. For our election in him before the foundation of the world; for our redemption by him in his life, death, and resurrection; for our effectual calling, justification, sanctification, and all of the blessings of our union with him, we give you our heartfelt thanks. And we look with great anticipation toward that day when you will raise us to life everlasting, glorified and confirmed in righteousness, so that we may sing your praises without the defilement of our present weaknesses, distractions, and sins. As you have served us with these gifts, we ask that you would give us grateful hearts so that through us you may serve our neighbors. In the name of Jesus Christ our Savior, who taught us to pray, saying,
Our Father, who art in heaven: Hallowed be thy name; thy kingdom come; thy will be done on earth as it is in heaven; give us this day our daily bread; and forgive us our debts as we forgive our debtors; and lead us not into temptation but deliver us from evil. For thine is the kingdom and the power and the glory forever. Amen.

*GOD’S GREETING

*HYMN—We Praise Thee, O God (Psalter Hymnal 313)

OLD TESTAMENT READING—Nehemiah 12:27–31, 38–40, 43–47

PSALM 95—Now with Joyful Exultation (Psalter Hymnal 184:1–3)

PSALTER READING—Psalm 106

PSALM 9—Whole-hearted Thanksgiving to Thee I Will Bring (Psalter Hymnal 14)

NEW TESTAMENT READING—Philippians 4:4–7

¶ At this time the congregation is invited to offer reasons for thanks to the Lord

MORNING PRAYER

OFFERING—General Fund

SERMON

PRAYER
Almighty God, Father of all mercies, we, you unworthy servants, do give you most humble and hearty thanks for all your goodness and loving-kindness to us, and to all men. We bless you for our creation, preservation, and all the blessings of this life; but above all, for your inestimable love in the redemption of the world by our Lord Jesus Christ; for the means of grace, and for the hope of glory. And, we beseech you, give us that due sense of all your mercies, that our hearts may be sincerely thankful; and that we may show forth your praise, not only with our lips, but in our lives, by giving up our selves to your service, and by walking before you in holiness and righteousness all our days; through Jesus Christ our Lord, to whom, with you and the Holy Spirit, be all honor and glory, world without end. Amen.

PSALM 116—What Shall I Render to the Lord (Psalter Hymnal 230)

*BENEDICTION


----------



## Scottish Lass (Nov 12, 2010)

Isn't he asking about a Thursday service, not a Sunday service?


----------



## N. Eshelman (Nov 12, 2010)

Right. Thursday service. Dany's looks like a Day of Thanksgiving service, for sure.


----------



## Herald (Nov 12, 2010)

Scottish Lass said:


> Isn't he asking about a Thursday service, not a Sunday service?



If he is then there will definitely be no change from our weekly routine. We don't have access to our meeting place midweek.


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Nov 12, 2010)

Our church will have a Thanksgiving Day service. Last year we sang, we prayed, we gave thanks, a time of testimony's and a sermon. I would assume they will do the same this year, but alas I will not be there as I work Thanksgiving Day.


----------



## Ivan (Nov 13, 2010)

My day will be spent at work.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Nov 24, 2010)

Here is my congretation's order of worship for Thursday, Nov 25, 2010, the National Day of Thanksgiving: 



> Call to Worship:
> Psalm 100
> 
> Opening Prayer
> ...






Give thanks to the God of Heaven, 
for his steadfast love endures forever.
Psalm 136:26


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Nov 24, 2010)

We just got home from ours tonight. The order of service was:

Call to worship
Psalm of Praise: 9A
Invocation
Thanksgiving Presidential proclamation read: Current and John Adams
Topical Sermon on Psalm 116:17 (Develop a grateful heart by...)
Prayer of Commitment
Psalm of faith: 33A
Prayer of Thanksgiving
Psalm of Thanksgiving: 138B
Benediction
Doxology: 100A


----------

